# 3 adorable 12 week old kittens needing homes



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

We have 3 adorable healthy 12 week old kittens needing new loving homes.
1 black short haired female, 1 fluffy black female and 1 fluffy black and white male. 
If anyone is interested in adopting any of these little cuties. 
Then please contact us at [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## LisaLisa (Jun 26, 2009)

they are gorgeous, i wish i wish i wish i could have more


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

awww, they are soooo cute! I would love a male kitty!


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> awww, they are soooo cute! I would love a male kitty!


We have an adorable young male in at the moment see...
Login

or
Login | Facebook


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Sooooooooooooooooooooo cute no more for me though  i hope they find the good home they deserve x


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Sooooooooooooooooooooo cute no more for me though  i hope they find the good home they deserve x


Maybe you shouldnt of looked kym..lol...:001_tt2:


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

These have now all been rehomed.


----------

